# Ads running video in background



## ryan in louisville (Sep 8, 2014)

I keep SMF up for most of the day at work and I also stream Pandora.  A few times a day I get weird sound coming out and found it is ads on SMF running video.  I hit the back and forward buttons and it seems to stop it for a while.  Is there a long term fix to this aside from a membership?


----------



## ryan in louisville (Sep 9, 2014)

I thought someone would've commented on this by now.  I opted out of AdChoices preferences, I'll see if that makes a difference.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2014)

Ryan, morning..... Yes there is a cure.....    Become a premier member....  you can "opt out" of advertising.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94742/new-perk-for-premier-members


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


The cost is worth it....   All the help you get....   the tried and true recipes.....  cheaper than most cook books....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 9, 2014)

We are partnered with Wikia/Huddler and they handle the ads for us. I wish we could just run the thing without the ads but that happens to be how the bills get paid.

As Dave said, we did set it up so that for a small fee you can eliminate the ads and most folks tell me that it is worth it.

I keep the ads on for myself so I have the same experience that you guys have and on mine, the ads do not play unless I inadvertently hover the mouse over one of those video ads.

I think that is how it's supposed to work anyway. If they ads are starting without the mouse hovering over the top of it, let me know and I will check and see if this is some kind of malfunction.


----------



## damnthatsgood (Sep 9, 2014)

TulsaJeff said:


> We are partnered with Wikia/Huddler and they handle the ads for us. I wish we could just run the thing without the ads but that happens to be how the bills get paid.
> 
> As Dave said, we did set it up so that for a small fee you can eliminate the ads and most folks tell me that it is worth it.
> 
> ...


When I am just browsing, they turn on really loud for less than a second by themselves.  If I leave it on the page long enough, I get a popup saying a script has stopped working.

I'm not complaining, considering it's free, but that's what's going on in my neck of the woods.  I guess I should upgrade anyway considering my meager smoking prowess has pretty much came exclusively from this site.


----------

